# Top Ten Lies About Senate Bill 510



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Top Ten Lies About Senate Bill 510 by Mike Adams The Food and Drug Administration voted overwhelmingly to keep the diabetes drug Avandia on the market, despite its known deadly effects. Two FDA committees met yesterday in Gaithersburg, Maryland, to consider whether the drug — which has led to the deaths of 80,000 people — [...]

*Read More...*


----------

